
Discovery of 8000 year-old wine production in the Middle East - stmw
https://phys.org/news/2017-11-earliest-evidence-winemaking-team-year-old.html
======
mkempe
Interesting discovery. However:

Georgia is in Europe, not in the Middle East -- in terms of geography,
history, and present culture.

